# Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder



## Steffen90 (27. April 2007)

hallo
wer kennt die oben genannte rolle?
kann mir jemand was zu ihr sagen?
wollte sie mir eventuell zulegen!
oder sollte ich doch lieber die okuma epix nehmen?

achso und ich fisch in einem baggersee auf geringe distanzen (bis max. 100m) mit vielen hindernissen auf karpfen bis ca. 40pfund.


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

hallo
hat jemand inzwischen die oben genannte rolle und/oder kann was zu ihr sagen?


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Hier wird auch über die besagte Rolle geprochen.

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

so ich hab jetzt die besagte rolle.
was soll ich sagen?!
super teil für den preis! 
top schnurverlegung, gute bremse, gut einstellbarer freilauf, laufruhig und macht einen robusten eindruck.
desweiteren hat sie einen riesigen schnureinzug!
morgen wird sie eingeweiht....
dann werd ich berichten!


----------



## Drillmaschine (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

... vielleicht kannst du ja ein Foto machen #6, wenns geht. Ist ja meist interessanter als ein Katalogfoto. 

Welche Größe hast du genommen?

Möchte mir evtl. auch 3 Stück zulegen|uhoh:.


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

also mit dem foto müsstest du dich noch nen paar wochen gedulden.... aber das schnurlaufröllchen ist nicht das selbe wie auf den abbildungen. 
und zwar soeins wie es bei den heutigen spinrolle üblich ist.
ich hab die pl860. da passen gut 250m 35er anaconda extreme drauf...


----------



## Drillmaschine (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

.. weißt du, wieviel die Rolle wiegt? Im Internet ist irgendwie nix zu finden #c. Steht es vielleicht auf dem Karton?

Einige haben nur das 65er Modell im Angebot. |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

nein. aber sie ist relativ leicht. ich schätze so 600g.
wiegen werd ich sie auch mal....
also sie ist wirklich eine sehr gute alternative z.b. zu den shimanos mit heckbremse. und vorallem viel günstiger!
für 70€ ist das eine klasse rolle! an die shimano us baitrunner b kommt sie in sachen robustheit nicht dran aber sie ist günstiger, hat eine bessere schnurverlegung, ist sauber verarbeitet und sieht viel besser aus.
und das getriebespiel geht in der preisklasse auch in ordnung.
nach einem jahr fischen weis ich mehr...


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

ich hab grade im i-net nochmal gesucht.
anscheinend gibt es zwei verschiedene modelle. einmal mit einer übersetzung von 5,8:1 (die hab ich) und einmal mit einer übersetzung von 4,5:1.
dann sieht die role in natura, bis auf das schnurlaufröllchen,  genau so aus wie auf den katalog fotos.


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

gewogen hab ich sie jetzt auch.
inklusive schnur beträgt das gewicht genau 686g


----------



## Drillmaschine (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

... Vielen Dank für die Mühe #6!

Wenn ich drei nehme, bekomme ich sie bei www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de für 53,10 € das Stück. Das scheint, ein fairer Preis zu sein.


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

ich war grad drausen. hab leider nichts gefangen! dafür gehts morgen die ganze nacht raus.
aber die schnur über distanzen von knapp 100m einholen war echt ein kinderspiel und ging ruckzuck.
und mit den rollen komm ich gut und gerne 30m weiter als  mit den billigfreilaufrollen die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## Drillmaschine (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

.. ich werde mir erstmal eine holen und dann mal testen. Zwei Stück von einer anderen Marke habe ich ja noch. Wegen Bremsproblemen sollen diese aber auch noch aussortiert werden. |uhoh:


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

so fertig getestet!
ergebnis: ein vier pfund schuppi...
zwar nicht groß aber wenigstens etwas! die rolle macht genau das was sie soll ohne zu mucken...
hoffendlich wird der nächste karpfen größer....!


----------



## carpfriend568 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Hi Steffen!
Auch mit grösseren Karpfen wird die Rolle problemlos fertig! Habe die Rolle auch erst seit kurzem und vorletzte Woche mal einem 4-Tage-Test unterzogen. Der grösste Karpfen hatte 38 Pfd. und stellte kein Problem für die Rolle dar. Also ich bin bisher mehr als zufrieden mit der Okuma, allerdingss kann ich genaueres erst dann sagen, wenn ich die Rolle länger im Gebrauch habe. Aber wie gesagt bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden und wenn das so bleibt, werden auch noch zwei davon folgen.
Gruss Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

das hört sich doch gut an!
welche übersetzung hat deine? 4,5:1 oder 5,8:1?


----------



## carpfriend568 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

5,8:1! Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob das nur bei meiner Rolle so war, aber am Anfang war sie ein wenig schwergängig. Falls das bei Deiner ähnlich ist, einfach nur sozusagen im Leerlauf ordentlich kurbeln und die Schwergängigkeit löst sich in Wohlgefallen auf. Gruss Andreas! #h


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*



carpfriend568 schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob das nur bei meiner Rolle so war, aber am Anfang war sie ein wenig schwergängig. Falls das bei Deiner ähnlich ist, einfach nur sozusagen im Leerlauf ordentlich kurbeln und die Schwergängigkeit löst sich in Wohlgefallen auf.


das war bei meiner genauso! aber nur ganz minimal....
nach dem schnuraufspulen lief sie einfach nur super!
das preis/leistungsverhältnis ist jedenfalls klasse!
freitag wird weitergetestet hoffendlich mit karpfen jenseits der 20 pfund....


----------



## Drillmaschine (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Hallo,

die 865er hat ne Übersetzung von 5,8:1 und die 860er hat 4,5:1, habe ich rausgefunden. 

Leider kann ich die Rollen hier nirgends begutachten. Also trotz der guten Empfehlungen wäre nen Bild super, falls jemand mal eins an der Rute oder beim Fischen gemacht hat. |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*



Drillmaschine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die 865er hat ne Übersetzung von 5,8:1 und die 860er hat 4,5:1, habe ich rausgefunden.
> 
> Leider kann ich die Rollen hier nirgends begutachten. Also trotz der guten Empfehlungen wäre nen Bild super, falls jemand mal eins an der Rute oder beim Fischen gemacht hat. |rolleyes


das stimmt leider nicht... meine 860 hat eine übersetzung von 5,8:1....

und wie gesagt die rolle sieht bís auf das schnurlaufröllchen 100 prozentig gleich in natura wie auf den bildern im internet aus!


----------



## Drillmaschine (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

.. upps-sorry das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Dann sind irgendwie unterschiedliche Artikelbeschreibungen im Umlauf. |kopfkrat


----------



## carpfriend568 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> das war bei meiner genauso! aber nur ganz minimal....
> nach dem schnuraufspulen lief sie einfach nur super!
> das preis/leistungsverhältnis ist jedenfalls klasse!
> freitag wird weitergetestet hoffendlich mit karpfen jenseits der 20 pfund....


 
Na dazu wünsch ich Dir viel Glück und Erfolg!!! Wollte am Wochenende auch mal wieder zum Kanal los, aber mein Kumpel kann nicht, deshalb wird das auf übernächstes Wochenende verschoben! Also Petri und dicke Fische!!


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*



carpfriend568 schrieb:


> Na dazu wünsch ich Dir viel Glück und Erfolg!!! Wollte am Wochenende auch mal wieder zum Kanal los, aber mein Kumpel kann nicht, deshalb wird das auf übernächstes Wochenende verschoben! Also Petri und dicke Fische!!


DANKE! dir auch für nächstes wochenende!


----------



## mexx (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Was ist eigentlich dieses "Baitfeeder" System der Okuma?
Gleiche Funktionalität wie das Shimano "Baitrunner"?


----------



## Steffen90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*



mexx schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dieses "Baitfeeder" System der Okuma?
> Gleiche Funktionalität wie das Shimano "Baitrunner"?


ja... ein freilaufsystem!


----------



## Drillmaschine (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Hallo Leute, 

nun habe ich vor ein paar Tragen drei PL 860 bestellt und heute Nacht getestest. Ergebnis: Sehr zufrieden. 

Der Lauf ist sehr weich, die Schnurwicklung auch sehr gut. Die sonst bekannten Verdrallprobleme mit der 36er Schnur kamen nicht mehr vor. Der Freilauf läuft ebenfalls sehr gut an. Etwas störend war nur, dass sich der Freilaufhebel nicht bei jeder Rotorstellung einklicken lässt |kopfkrat. 

Die Bremse springt super an und macht ein richtig cooles Geräusch :g. Zwei Spiegler unter 10 Pfd. durften sie testen. 

Die Optik ist natürlich wie immer Geschmackssache. Der Rollenkörper ist mattschwarz. Meinetwegen hätte der Griff lieber auch schwarz statt grün sein können.

Preis-Leistung absolut top. Da ich drei Stück abgenommen haben, hat mir www.online-angler.de einen äußerst attraktiven Preis gemacht! Einfach mal anfragen. Selbst das Wilkerling Angebot (53,10/St.) wurde unterboten :k.

Anbei noch zwei Bilder:


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

@drillmaschine: genau soeine hab ich auch... karpfen bis 11 pfund waren kein problem... einen wesendlich größeren hab ich verloren.... er blieb nach gut 5 min immer noch am grund.... dann setzte er zur nächsten flucht an... kurzes aufheulen der bremse und WEG WAR ER.... aber bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen GEILE ROLLE!!! und der preis ist wirklich klasse! mehr rolle für das geld geht nicht! selbst für 80€ bekommt man keine gleichwertige....  villeicht noch die daiwa regal plus bri.... aber was man da so hört... ist die okuma wesendlich zuverlässiger denk ich!


----------



## zokky (19. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Was ist denn von der Okuma Longbow - Baitfeeder zu halten? Die Powerliner ist mir mit 300m/0,35er etwas zu groß. Die BAITFEEDER Longbow Pro LB 50 hätte mit 200m/o,35er die ideale Größe. Wie ist die Qualität im Vergleich zu den günstigen Daiwas?


----------



## Steffen90 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*



zokky schrieb:


> Was ist denn von der Okuma Longbow - Baitfeeder zu halten? Die Powerliner ist mir mit 300m/0,35er etwas zu groß. Die BAITFEEDER Longbow Pro LB 50 hätte mit 200m/o,35er die ideale Größe. Wie ist die Qualität im Vergleich zu den günstigen Daiwas?


das ist eine brauchbare rolle und besser als die meisten anderen in diesem preissegment aber nimm lieber die powerliner.... meine lauft und lauft und lauft:k auch wenn dir die pl 860 etwas zu groß ist von der schnurfassung her! da gehn real 250m 35er drauf. und eine bessere rolle für den preis bekommst du nicht!


----------



## Drillmaschine (19. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

... die wirkt eigentlich auch nicht so groß, als man denkt #6.

Lieber etwas mehr Schnur als zu wenig .


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

@drillmaschnine:

welche bissaneiger sind oben auf deinem buzzer????


----------



## Drillmaschine (19. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

... das sind solche Billig-Nachbauten der Euroswinger. Erfüllen (noch) ihren Zweck. Sind auch nicht von Ultimate. 

Für die nächste Saison werde ich mir die Fox zulegen, da eine Feder leider etwas defekt ist.


----------



## zokky (19. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Dann werde ich mir mal die *Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder* gönnen. Scheint den günstigen Preis mehr als wert zu sein. Muss ja nicht immer Shimano draufsrehen. Wirkt auf dem Foto recht elegant. Hatte schon Angst ein Monsterteil auf die Rute monitieren zu müssen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

@drillmaschnine:
welche willste dir von fox zulegen!
mein traum sind die RX!


----------



## Drillmaschine (20. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

@ carpcatcher:

.. auch du meinst die elektronischen #q. Das sind Askon UXT von Ebay. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. |rolleyes


----------



## Imperator (22. August 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Habe mir heute die Okuma Power-Line Pl-865 angeschaut!
Macht echt klasse eindruck von der Verarbeitung her und mit 5 Jahren Garantie kann man bei dem Preis nix falsch machen. (Glaube ich zumindest )|rolleyes
Darum habe ich mit auch gleich mal, zwei gekauft. Sind echt klasse Rollen!!:m Habe 420 Meter 0.35 mm drauf bekommen.

Mfg Imperator


----------



## JKR1982 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Hallo mit O,

irgendwer schon neue Erkenntnisse? Irgendwelche schlechten Erfahrungen? Wo bekommt man denn die 865 günstig?

MfG JKR


----------



## carpfriend568 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Hallo!
Habe zwei davon im Einsatz und ich bin mehr als zufrieden! Der Freilauf ist sehr fein einstellbar, die Bremse ist super dosierbar, also was will man mehr? Ich denke Du bekommst sie momentan bei www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de am günstigsten. Wenn Du gleich zwei, oder drei haben willst werden sie jeweils um 3 € billiger. Übgrigens ist der Karpfen in meinem Avatar auch ein "Opfer" dieses Schmuckstücks und es hat sie nicht im geringsten belastet, :q!!!

Gruss Andreas


----------



## bennie (6. September 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Hatte sie letztens inner Hand aber überzeugen konnte sie mich nicht.


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*



bennie schrieb:


> ... aber überzeugen konnte sie mich nicht.



Warum? #h


----------



## bennie (6. September 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Läuft zwar ganz gut aber der Bremsknauf wackelt obwohl die Bremse mittelstark eingestellt ist. Er wackelt einfach immer. Bisserl viel Plastik.

Fürn Preis ist sie denke ich ok, kaufen werde ich sie aber nicht


----------



## Steffen90 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*



bennie schrieb:


> Läuft zwar ganz gut aber der Bremsknauf wackelt obwohl die Bremse mittelstark eingestellt ist. Er wackelt einfach immer. Bisserl viel Plastik.


bei meiner wackelt da garnix|kopfkrat


----------



## SteveO2 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

sorry, aber ich muss mal fragen, welche ist den die größere die 860 oder die 865? Laut Askari ist die 860 schwerer!


----------



## NR.9 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

Grösse ??? Ist also die Grösse in sachen Volumen gefragt ? Beide gleich gross. Die Unterschiede liegen bei der Schnurfassung und dem Spulenkopf.


----------



## SteveO2 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder*

ja genau das volumen ist gefragt. Welche ist den schwerer und hat den größeren Spulenkopf?


----------

